# Changing the knives on Delta 12 " Planer model 22-540



## musky (Sep 17, 2008)

I just bought this planer along with a bunch of other equipment from a relative. He is going to find me all of the owners manuals when he gets time to look for them. Yesterday I turned on the planer to see if it works and ran a board through it a few times. It left marks down the middle of the board. I assumed the blades were bad, and I figured out how to take the chip shield off and expose the blades. They are noticeably worn in places. I have no tools for the planer or manual and can't figure out how the knives come out. I have a new set that came with it. Can any of you give me directions on how to remove the knives?

Thanks


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Musky
I have an older model 22-540 planer and to change the blades requires the use of a tool which comes with the planer called a knife setting gauge. Without this tool you can not get the knives adjusted properly.
To remove the knives you have to loosen 7 screws that hold the knife locking bar by turning them clockwise and remove the bar and the springs. The manual goes into much more detail than I can really explain but without the gauge you really can't adjust them properly.Hopefully you can find the manual and the gauge.


----------



## musky (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, I got the manual last night and it had the tool in it. If I can only get the bolts loose now.

Thanks


----------

